
Potato Chips were accidentally invented by a frustrated chef - palakzat
https://brdct.app/AUjmy4EdqPFN
======
eesmith
But is it true? Various sources, like
[https://books.google.com/books?id=ILbOAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA61&dq=%2...](https://books.google.com/books?id=ILbOAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA61&dq=%22George+Speck%22+potato+chip&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjp0_u5zvzhAhUlmYsKHdkQBUMQ6AEIMDAA#v=onepage&q=%22George%20Speck%22%20potato%20chip&f=false)
point out that earlier cookbooks included potato chip recipes, and that Crum's
commissioned biography of himself doesn't include his invention.

------
jayant840084
Something good coming out of anger...that's new.

